# Help asap!! Abused dog and I don't know what to do!!



## Emmybaby (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm in Egypt and pet abuse is unfortunately neglected by law as are many other things.
I came across this golden retriever who is just one and a half years old. He was on a chain that was too short for him to lay down so he would be constantly sitting up in the heat. (it is above 28 degrees Celsius here). It's owner feeds it dry bread and filthy water and the dog sits in the middle of a pool of trash.

The poor dog could barely even bark, his voice was incredibly weak and muted. Probably from the leash pulling on his throat all day.

I stopped and gave it some fresh watermelon juice I was drinking since I had nothing else on me and it was the most incredibly friendly and peaceful dog I've met. His owner told me not to get him used to juice or come feed him some everyday. 

I asked his owner to sell him to me for a good amount of money (around 60% the price a golden his age sells for around here) and told him I'd take him to a vet and treat all his problems but he didn't care and said no. I asked him to at least loosen the leash a little and he said the dog is just fine. 

I considered stealing the dog since no authorities here would help me but he owns a store and sits right next to the dog all day so it would be impossible.

I'm very heart broken and I desperately want to help this dog! I have no idea what to do. Any ideas are welcome!!

This is my sister's facebook post asking for help from locals but no one could help us.
https://m.facebook.com/groups/608083542616578?view=permalink&id=2537260423032204
The link has more photos and videos of the poor dog.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Please google Golden Retriever rescue organizations in your area. I know there are US based rescue organizations that bring Goldens from Egypt to the US a lot. Maybe the owner will be willing to sell him to the rescue organization if they are able to offer him more money.


----------



## Emmybaby (Dec 15, 2018)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> Please google Golden Retriever rescue organizations in your area. I know there are US based rescue organizations that bring Goldens from Egypt to the US a lot. Maybe the owner will be willing to sell him to the rescue organization if they are able to offer him more money.


I looked a lot but I haven't found any, please link me to any that can help and I'm more than willing to cooperate with them


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I sent your post to a rescue organization that has worked with rescue workers in Egypt in the past. Hopefully they can offer some advice. I think Peri29 on this board works with a rescue organization in Turkey (if I remember correctly). Maybe he or she is aware of similar organizations in Egypt. You could try sending a private message.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I also thought of Peri29. Maybe she will know of a way to help. Can you send her a private message?


----------



## Emmybaby (Dec 15, 2018)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> I sent your post to a rescue organization that has worked with rescue workers in Egypt in the past. Hopefully they can offer some advice. I think Peri29 on this board works with a rescue organization in Turkey (if I remember correctly). Maybe he or she is aware of similar organizations in Egypt. You could try sending a private message.





cwag said:


> I also thought of Peri29. Maybe she will know of a way to help. Can you send her a private message?



Thank you both so much , I'll try to contact her.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I sent emails to two rescues that sometimes bring Goldens in from other countries with a link to your post but I didn't hear back. I'm not familiar with how rescues operate but I was thinking last night that they probably only take in abandoned dogs and will not buy from an owner for fear of creating a financial incentive to buy and abuse dogs. It's all so depressing.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Emmybaby said:


> I'm in Egypt and pet abuse is unfortunately neglected by law as are many other things.
> I came across this golden retriever who is just one and a half years old. He was on a chain that was too short for him to lay down so he would be constantly sitting up in the heat. (it is above 28 degrees Celsius here). It's owner feeds it dry bread and filthy water and the dog sits in the middle of a pool of trash.
> 
> The poor dog could barely even bark, his voice was incredibly weak and muted. Probably from the leash pulling on his throat all day.
> ...


Dear, thank you for the post. Please contact immediately with Executive Director- Ms. Allyson from YGRR (GRR rescue in MA) who also collaborates with Egyptian rescues besides Turkey. She will put you into contact with the volunteers in Egypt. I send you her mail & contact details via DM.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you, Peri29!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Emmybaby said:


> Thank you both so much , I'll try to contact her.


Besides YGRR, please also contact Canadian rescues. They import a lot of GRs from Egypt.
In order for your message to be READ ASAP, also write to SURRENDER page which has the chance to be read before general enquiries.

1) https://www.goldenrescue.ca/ 

2) GRREAT / Scott Daniel ( works with Laila Fayek) 

For Cairo: ( the ones below all collaborate with eachother for homing abandoned dogs to US & Canada) - Contact them on rescue & personal pages via FB & phone on rescue page.

3) Contact PLEASE IMMEDIATELY Laila Hamdy Fayek on FB ( she is the main volunteer in Cairo and homes many dogs including GRs from Egypt to US and Canada including GRREAT

4) Unleashed Rescue for Stray Dogs in Egypt and founder Sally Yassin ( collaborates with Laila)

5) Kelabi Dog Boarding ( & dog trainer) Sally Adly - collaborates with Egyptian Volunteers for homing abroad

6) Hope - Egyptian Balladi Rescue & Rehabilitation & founder Ahmed Al Shurbaji

7) CART - Cairo Animals Rescue Team & contact also Hameed Hatata

8) Roba El Nahal ( works at Mars but a member of volunteer groups for abroad) , Merihan Mohaz ( volunteer collaborating with above team), Baladi Pet Shop ( collaborates with team) and owner Eslam Yahia



and please of course update us.


----------

